

Retweet: simple Twitter bot in Python - carlchenet
https://github.com/chaica/retweet/releases/tag/0.2

======
alialkhatib
It's cool to hack around with APIs for general benefit (and Twitter's is as
good as any, and provides access to lots of neat data), but fair warning:
Twitter doesn't approve of using its API for automated retweets[0]. Chalk this
up as a different _sort_ of lesson in working with APIs :)

[0]:
[https://support.twitter.com/articles/76915#Retweeting](https://support.twitter.com/articles/76915#Retweeting)

~~~
carlchenet
Hi and thanks for your answer. Retweeting should be used cautously of course
and not for spamming. You don't want to provide a poor Twitter experience to
your users, that's crystal clear.

